# Feeding : Vicki's Hay Racks



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Here are the pictures from Vicki's place.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: Vicki - hay racks?*

Note that these cattle panels are actually the smaller 4x4inches square utility panels and not the big cattle panels 4x6inches. These also work great for horned animals as they can only get their noses into the hay, not their heads. Vicki


----------

